# Los Alamitos, CA - i'm headed that way



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if anyone lives nearby, i'm headed that way on the 31st of July thru the 13th of August. i don't know how much time i'll have, as i'll be working every day, but i'm sure if there's a cigar/pipe friendly place to hang out, i can meet some ppl for dinner/smoke and :BS a bit.

just throwing it out there.
:bl


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> if anyone lives nearby, i'm headed that way on the 31st of July thru the 13th of August. i don't know how much time i'll have, as i'll be working every day, but i'm sure if there's a cigar/pipe friendly place to hang out, i can meet some ppl for dinner/smoke and :BS a bit.
> 
> just throwing it out there.
> :bl


Greg,
Los Alamitos is 90 miles north of me. I would welcome the chance to travel north and share some good times. I promise not to foul the air.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Be safe Greg, and have fun.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

5 hrs and 45 min. south from Antioch.
Man, I feel like driving...


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

I am just up the street and I have a smoke friendly spot within a few miles of Los Al. :ss


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Greg,
> Los Alamitos is 90 miles north of me. I would welcome the chance to travel north and share some good times. I promise not to foul the air.


Well Im a few more miles down to the south, but I can make the drive :ss.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hey, i don't want some of you guys to over extend yourselves just to see me. i don't know how much time i'll actually have, i'll be there for work. 
would be cool to see some familiar faces though. :tu

the night of the 8th and 9th (wed and thurs) will be the times i can hang out the longest, but if there's something we can do the weekend before that, and if it doesn't start too early, and you all can be flexible...
sorry i'm sounding flakey, but i haven't a clue how long i'm going to have to be at work each night. i could be off by 3pm, or stay as late as 3am, i don't know. 
i do know that the 8th and 9th evenings _should_ be free after 5pm.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweet...Los Alamitos is only about 30 miles from me. Keep us posted Greg.:ss


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

IHT said:


> hey, i don't want some of you guys to over extend yourselves just to see me. i don't know how much time i'll actually have, i'll be there for work.
> would be cool to see some familiar faces though. :tu
> 
> the night of the 8th and* 9th* (wed and* thurs*) will be the times i can hang out the longest, but if there's something we can do the weekend before that, and if it doesn't start too early, and you all can be flexible...
> ...


S.H.I.T


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

SDmate said:


> S.H.I.T


NIIICEE....:tu

Its better for me during the week, since in the weekend I drive back to Mexicali.

So if 8th or 9th is ok for the others Im in!:ss


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

F U ....your too far


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> F U ....your too far


too far from where?
i'm not comin to see you, gabe, i wanna see carlos and gerry. :fu

:r

teasin' of course.

the s.h.i.t. herf, huh? how far away is it? friday morning i have to be at work before 7am... we always have a loooong "battle rehearsal" to film that morning, lasts about 3-5 hours.


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

If you decide to meet up somewhere, let me know....I'm like 3 short miles from Los Al. I would love to meet some of you Gorrila's 

Cigartime in cerritos or Taylors in Long Beach are short hop from Los Al. 

buddha daddy whats your favorite spot?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

SDmate said:


> S.H.I.T



SHORE HERF

Greg are you staying on base in Los Al??


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> SHORE HERF


I didn't want to come right out and offer your house Jon, but that is what I was thinking too!!! :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> SHORE HERF
> 
> Greg are you staying on base in Los Al??


S.H.I.T at the SHORE herf


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

SDmate said:


> S.H.I.T at the SHORE herf


That could be arranged...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm in there like swimwear.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

staying in a hotel. which hotel, i don't know yet. i'll ask the secretary on monday - i just found out where in Cali i'm going to on friday.

after this trip, i'm home for a day then fly to Boise... i was just up that way in montana, great countryside, hopefully the weather will cool down to normal.

i'm cool with a shore, the deck, the buddha bar, whatever. if it's close by, the longer i can stay. in chicago i almost fell asleep a few times driving back, had to park in a gas station for an hour or more to sleep one night.

i'll have a rental car, so gimme directions. those two dates are just the ones where i can spend the most time, but if my job allows, i can go out every night - it's just sleep, and i never do that on the road anyway.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

It will be awesome to see you again Greg. You were missed at Socal. LMK what the final sked looks like and I'll be there.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Just let me know what time and where and I'll meet up with you! Been too long Bro!:ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, didn't know you two still checked the boards!!

i missed being at SoCal8... i had to spend time with the family.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

IHT said:


> i'm cool with a shore, the deck, the buddha bar, whatever. if it's close by, the longer i can stay. in chicago i almost fell asleep a few times driving back, had to park in a gas station for an hour or more to sleep one night.
> 
> i'll have a rental car, so gimme directions. those two dates are just the ones where i can spend the most time, but if my job allows, i can go out every night - it's just sleep, and i never do that on the road anyway.


I'm thinking Wednesday or Thursday (which works best for everyone?) in the shore - Greg this is less than 7 miles from Los Alamitos, (Belmont Shore).


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

j6ppc said:


> SHORE HERF
> 
> Greg are you staying on base in Los Al??


Sounds good to me too, Jon.....let's do it!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

j6ppc said:


> I'm thinking Wednesday or Thursday (which works best for everyone?) in the shore - Greg this is less than 7 miles from Los Alamitos, (Belmont Shore).


How much time aprox. is from Tijuana? I have to cross the Border and drive up over there. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hey, if not everyone can make it in the middle of the week, which i totally understand due to work and travel issues, i'm sure a small group of us could get together some weekend night sometime. 
the night of the 12th, the night before i fly back home, i should be available after about 4pm.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alrighty, i'm actually flying out on the 1st, not the 31st.

and i'm staying at the Residence Inn, los alamitos. i hear it's a nice place, last time this team was out there they stayed in the same spot.
----
edit:
ugh...
this travel crap is so jacked up right now. i have a trip to Idaho right after this, and they're screwing with what day i fly there, so it may affect what day i leave Cali. i can't leave earlier than sunday morning, that's the biggest briefing we have to record... so, i may fly out sunday night, the 12th.

good news is: a buddy of mine told me the job i'm waiting to apply for is about to be posted as being open. this Cali trip may be my LAST!! you guys will know, as i'll be on cloud9 with tears of joy.


----------

